# "Killerspiele" verboten



## Trisher (13. Juni 2008)

Der Bundesrat hat heute, man muss ja schon fast sagen mal wieder, das Jugendschutzgesetz verschärft. Wie aus einem Artikel auf N-TV hervorgeht werden die Kriterien erweitert, wann Spiele und Videos auf den Index zusetzen sind. Außerdem sollen die Alterskennzeichnungen größer als 40mmx40mm werden. 

Ich finde das ganze langsam recht sinnlos. Jedes Jahr wird irgendwas neues verabschiedet und wenn dann mal 3 Monate kein Amoklauf war klopfen sich die Politiker auf die Schulter und schreiben das ganze ihren Verdiensten zu. Man kann ja einfach mal ausser acht lassen, dass es mal 1-2 Amokläufe gab und davor und danach... ach naja da war bestimmt auch noch irgendwas, was man den "Killerspielen" anlasten kann. 

Ich bin der Meinung, dass diese ganzen Maßnahmen nichts bringen, solange nicht ausreichend kontrolliert wird und Eltern nicht darauf achten. Wenn ich mich in einem großen Elektronikfachmarkt umschaue, sehe ich Kinder die vielleicht 13 oder 14 Jahre alt sind, wie sie ihrer Mutter ein in rotes Hardplastik verpacktes Spiel in die Hand drücken und schreien: "Boah Mama, das ist das oberfetteste überhaupt. Das ist voll geil, das haben alle anderen auch schon". Die Mama schaut kurz auf den Preis, seufzt über den Preis und geht mit dem Kind zur Kasse. Dort wird sie natürlich auch nicht auf den roten Umschlag aufmerksam gemacht, weil irgendein gelangweilter KassiererIn endlich Feierabend haben will.
Ansonsten wird auch eher selten geschaut, wenn Kinder irgendein Spiel kaufen. Und wenn man sich etwas wirklich besorgen will, dann besorgt man es sich halt über das Internet aus dem Ausland, besonders bei indizierten Titeln.

Wie ist eure Meinung dazu. Findet ihr das ganze sinnvoll oder eher sinnlos.


Ps.: Nein das ist kein Mimimi-Thread, sondern es geht hier um eure eigene fundierte Meinung. Mich betrifft das ganze eh nicht mehr, da ich 20 bin und ich all das bekomme, was ich zocken will.


----------



## Lurock (13. Juni 2008)

Teils, teils...
Ich denke das liegt ganz an den Kindern. Ich hab
mit 12 schon massig Killerspiele gespielt und war verrückt
nach Horror-/Splatter-/Gore-Filmen und das hat mir nicht
geschadet. Es gibt Kinder die es einfach nicht verkraften,
die nicht damit klar kommen, die wahrscheinlich schon 
einige weniger gute Sachen erlebt haben und sich in
Killerspiele etc. flüchten und *das* sind dann die Amokläufer.

Aber die Maßnahmen noch zu verschärfen ist Unsinn. 
Die Kinder kommen sowieso dran.


----------



## Xamthys (13. Juni 2008)

Ich bin da deiner Meinung. Und wenn die Hinweise über die ganze Verpackungen gehen, interessieren tut sich da keiner wirklich drum. Außerdem haben die unter 18 jährigen oft genug Freunde die volljährig sind und die dann das Spiel für sie kaufen. Wenn ich noch unter 18 wäre, würde ich mich von den Warnungen auch nicht abschrecken lassen. Ganz im Gegenteil: Je größer die Hinweise und die Verbote, umso reizvoller wird das Spiel und um so dringender will man es haben und zocken... Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube in Schweden gibt es gar keine Verbote mehr für Spiele genau deswegen. Und dort klappt es prima.

Außerdem bin ich eh nicht der Meinung, dass die "Killerspiele" sooo sehr schuld an den Amokläufen sind. Sie tragen vielleicht einen kleinen Teil bei einem kleinen Teil von Spielern bei, aber die Politiker tun so, als ob es nur die Spiele sind, die schuld daran haben. Sie sollen sich mal eher um die Eltern kümmern, die sich nicht genug um ihre Kinder kümmern und nicht merken, dass es ihnen schlecht geht und sie vielleicht vereinsamen und nur noch den Pc als Kontakt zur Außenwelt haben.

Fazit: Ich finde es sinnlos die Spiele zu verbieten oder die Warnhinweise zu vergrößern. Irgendwie kommt jeder an das Spiel.


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (13. Juni 2008)

Ich glaube es liegt, wie Lurock es schon so schön meinte, eher an der Psyche des Betreffenden als an dem sogenannten "Killerspiel" selbst. Letzteres kann keineswegs ein ausschlaggebendes Medium seien, um einen Menschen in einen Amokläufer zu verwandeln. Hierbei müssen andere Faktoren (ein fehlerhaftes soziales Umfeld, psychische Probleme, traumatische bzw. schmerzliche Erlebnisse) schon im Vorfeld vor gegeben seien um überhaupt solch eine Reaktion in einem Menschen hervor zu rufen.

Auch wenn sich das vielleicht doof anhört, aber ich finde man müsste über eine strenge Indizierung der Spiele nachdenken. Ein Verbot solcher Medien, reizt doch manche Personen um so mehr, sie sich anderweitig zu besorgen.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (13. Juni 2008)

Solange die Spiele nicht verboten werden ist es mir eigentlich herzlich egal (Denn noch sind sie nicht verboten! Jedenfalls nicht nach meiner Auslegung des Wortes)

Die Spiele die davon betroffen sind gehören nicht gerade zu meinen Lieblingsgenres, also who cares - not me.

Aber möglicherweise sensibilisiert die ganze Diskussion mal die Eltern die dann vielleicht endlich mal mitbekommen was ihre Kinder denn so den ganzen Tag vor dem Bildschrim zu sehen kriegen.


----------



## Trisher (13. Juni 2008)

Ich möchte dazu vielleicht noch einen Satz nachlegen, den ich mal in einem Profil gelesen habe, ich glaube zwar er ist schon etwas übertrieben, aber er bringt auf den Punkt wie wenig hilfreich die immer weitergehenden Einschränkungen, um mal das Verboten wegzulassen, gehen:

"99,9% aller Amokläufer essen Brot, verbietet endlich das Brot"

Nicht jeder "Killerspiel"-Spieler darf gleich als Amokläufer abgestempelt werden und nicht jedes Spiel mit einer Waffe ist ein "Killerspiel".


----------



## Yuukami (13. Juni 2008)

mhh ich könnte mich stunden lang darüber aufregen aber mal folgende übelelgeung.

WIE SIND DIE "AMOKLÄUFER" an ihre waffen gekommen und welche beweggründe hatten sie?

Das ist die entscheidende frage und nich HACH DIE BÖSEN BÖSEN SPIELER DIE ZU HAUSE SITZEN UND IHREN NÄCHSTEN AMOKLAUFPLANEN PUTZI PUTZI Den MÜSSEN WIR DAS SPIELEN VERBIETEN.


----------



## Yuukami (13. Juni 2008)

und der begriff KILLERSPIEl sollte erst einmal deffniert werden.


----------



## Incontemtio (13. Juni 2008)

Trisher schrieb:


> "99,9% aller Amokläufer essen Brot, verbietet endlich das Brot"



Der Spruch ist ebenso alt wie schlecht. Amokläufer sind eine Minderheit und deshalb ist es nicht sinnvoll dieses Verhalten zu versuchen auf etwas zurückzuführen, dass nahezu jeder Mensch macht. Man muss das Besondere an den Amokläufern suchen, die Gemeinsamkeit, die ihnen und sonst kaum jemanden anders eigen ist. Nur leider ist sie kaum zu finden, die Hauptmerkmale sind meiner Meinung nach: Keinen guten Stand mit seinen Mitmenschen (Mobbing-Opfer etc.), Waffennarr und ja auch wenn ich damit vielleicht anecke "Killerspiele" (der Begriff ist so schwammig, dass es weh tut). Man kann natürlich sagen, dass eine gewisse Verbindung zwischen Waffennarr und Killerspielspieler steht. Natürlich werden nicht all diese Menschen zu Amokläufern, aber es gibt zwei Sachen die man meiner Meinung nach tun könnte um nicht nur Amokläufe (die meiner Ansicht nach ein eher nebensächliches Problem in unserer Gesellschaft darstellen) zu verhindern: 

a) zumindest den Versuch zu unternehmen alle Mitschüler, Kommilitonen etc. zu integrieren, 
b) zu verhindern, dass man so "leicht" (ich weiß anderswo ist es viel viel einfacher ...) an Waffen kommen kann. Es dürfte jedem klar sein, dass man (illegalen) Waffenhandel nicht ganz unterbinden kann. 

Von einem Verbot von "Killerspielen" halte ich nichts, vom Jugendschutz schon.


----------



## Lurock (13. Juni 2008)

Yuukami, übermäßiger Gebrauch von Capslock ist der Anfang... Du bist der Nächste! Aaaaaahhh!


----------



## Yuukami (13. Juni 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Von einem Verbot von "Killerspielen" halte ich nichts, vom Jugendschutz schon.


WUNDERBÄRCHEN so ists richtig 


was mich aber an der ganzen sache so richtig ankotzt ist die berichtserstattund von zdf und co (dabei sind : die bildzeitung und andere "NICHT - SPIELER" - Magaziene / Zeitschrifften nicht zu vergessen)


Killerspiele in ARD und ZDF

"DAS IST DER WAHRHEIT" - Bruce

in dem sinne ein schönes wochenende


----------



## Yuukami (13. Juni 2008)

capslock ftw will ja nur meinen ärger zeigen


----------



## Rodney (13. Juni 2008)

Amokläufe... jaaaa klar.

100% der Amokläufer trinken Wasser.
100% der Amokäufer essen Brot.
100% der Amokläufer bewegen sich Täglich

Vielleicht sollte man das Wasser, das Brot und die Bewegung verbieten?!

Viel wichtiger wäre es, sich drum zu kümmern dass Amokläufern schnell der "Spass" vergeht, weil sie garnicht an Waffen rankommen.


----------



## Shalor (13. Juni 2008)

Das Verbot zu verschärfen ist genauso sinnlos wie auf den Zockern rumzuhacken...
So ziemlich alle die gegen Killerspiele sind, spielen auch keine und genau das ist der Punkt! Sie haben keine Ahnung von was sie reden! Spiele ich ein Killerspiel weil ich jemanden hasse und ihn auf schlimmste Weise umbringen will? Nein! Spiele ich ein Killerspiel weil ich Leute töten will? Nein! Man könnte mir auch Mario geben mit einer Wasserpistole der andere Leute nass spritzt und ich hätte warscheinlich genauso viel Spass dran. Die Killerspiele sind halt einfach so aufgebaut wie sie sind, weil es eine gewisse Atmosphäre herstellt.


P.S: Snake hat mir gerade befohlen Amok zu laufen! Peace!


----------



## Seydea (13. Juni 2008)

Absoluter Quatsch! Wenn ich schon "KILLERSPIELE" höre! 
Boah ja die Leute die allein diesen idiotischen Namen eingeführt haben, die sollten ma.... naja
Ich hab schon als Kind Ballerspiele gespielt und Horror/Splatterfilme geguckt,
ein Psycho der alle abschlachtet bin ich ja nu net geworden!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und diejenigen die dann Amok laufen, die wären auch ohne diese Spiele schon amok gelaufen, nur vielleicht schon viel früher.
Weil sie eben schon von Grund auf Psychos sind, und nich weil sie zocken!

GLG
Sey ;D


----------



## gaius kamui (13. Juni 2008)

Das ganze ist meiner Meinung einfach eine hochgepuschte Aktion von Politikern die noch nicht mal richtig ihren E-mail Account einrichten können.
Es ist wie mit jedem neuen Medium die ältere Generation Verteufelt sie und will sie verbieten.
ergo jede Kunst und Unterhaltungsform findet ihre Wege zu den Menschen und ^^ alles was geboren wird stirbt, auch eine Ursula von der Leyen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sry aber die Frau kann ich nicht ab.


----------



## Incontemtio (13. Juni 2008)

Seydea schrieb:


> Absoluter Quatsch! Wenn ich schon "KILLERSPIELE" höre!
> Boah ja die Leute die allein diesen idiotischen Namen eingeführt haben, die sollten ma.... naja



Killerspiel war anfangs nur ein anderer Name für Paintball ... 



Seydea schrieb:


> Ich hab schon als Kind Ballerspiele gespielt und Horror/Splatterfilme geguckt,



Deine Eltern sind mir nicht sympathisch.


----------



## Incontemtio (13. Juni 2008)

gaius schrieb:


> Es ist wie mit jedem neuen Medium die ältere Generation Verteufelt sie und will sie verbieten.



Damit hast du zwar nicht ganz unrecht, aber nicht nur Teile einer "älteren Generation" wollen die "Killerspiele" verbieten.


----------



## mayaku (13. Juni 2008)

Total merkwürdig das ganze Thema.

Diese sogenannten "Killerspiele" sind sowieso für Erwachsene und die sind entweder schon irre oder so gefestigt in ihrer Persönlichkeit, dass sie den Unterschied zwischen Realität und Spiel raffen.

Lieber mal einen Elternführerschein einführen, immerhin gibt es A****locheltern, die ihren 12jährigen Kindern Spiele zum Geburtstag kaufen, die USK 18 sind.
Die haben doch mal den Popo offen, nur weil es Computer*spiele* heißt, ist das lang nichts für Kinder.
Oder würden die ihren Kleinen auch Pornos (die auch FSK18 sind!) oder die ungeschnittene Version von Blade 2 (auch FSK18!) kaufen?

FSK, USK und wie sie auch alle heißen, sind super Einrichtungen, nur sollten Eltern mal deren Empfehlungen folgen und sich mehr für ihre Kinder und das was sie machen interessieren, dann hätten wir vielleicht auch diese leidige Diskussion nicht.


----------



## gaius kamui (13. Juni 2008)

Der Hase liegt nur deswegen im pfeffer weil im Namen der Kinder Erwachsenen das spielen ihrer Erwachsenenspiele erschwert und oder unmöglich gemacht wird


----------



## gaius kamui (13. Juni 2008)

aus angst vor der Zensur werden spiele entschärft oder garnicht raus gebracht
und das nur weil Eltern ihre gesetzlichen Verpflichtung nicht nachkommen!


----------



## Shalor (14. Juni 2008)

mayaku schrieb:


> oder die ungeschnittene Version von Blade 2 (auch FSK18!) kaufen?



Hrhr da fällt mir ne witzige Geschichte von früher wieder ein..
Hai-dom-gun-do (Schwertkampfsport) WM (oder wars EM?) mindestens ein drittel aller Zuschauen waren kleine Geschwister oder kleine Profis aus Korea und was läuft da auf dem riesen Bildschirm als Unterhaltung bis es losgeht? Blade wie er gerade was aufschlitzt und sie grad schön in den Gedärmen rumwühlen... Mjam

Es kommt wirklich immer auf die Psyche eines Menschen drauf an und wann er genau beginnt mit Horrorfilme. Einer meiner besten Freunde hat schon mit 12 Jahren angefangen die herbsten Horrorfilme mit seinem Bruder anzuschauen (von Jeepers-Creepers bis Hannibal) wiederum ein anderer den ich kenne hat schon mit 6 immer die Horrorfilme seine Vaters angeschaut und das der mal Amok läuft würd mich jetzt nicht sonderlich wundern..


----------



## dalai (14. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Amokläufe... jaaaa klar.
> 100% der Amokläufer trinken Wasser.
> 100% der Amokäufer essen Brot.
> 100% der Amokläufer bewegen sich Täglich
> ...


Das wäre gemein gegenüber den Amokläufern, die sind auch nur eine ethnische Minderheit. 

Wann war der erste Amoklauf? Wikipedia weiss es nicht, aber es war schon lange her.


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Ursprünglich war Amok keine private Einzeltat, sondern das genaue  Gegenteil. Es handelte sich im indonesischen Kulturkreis um eine  kriegerische Aktion, bei der einige wenige Krieger eine Schlacht  dadurch zu wenden versuchten, dass sie ohne jegliche Rücksicht auf  Gefahr den Feind blindwütig attackierten
> 
> * Bekannte Amokläufe:*
> 
> ...


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juni 2008)

Lebkuchenmann25 schrieb:


> Ich glaube es liegt, wie Lurock es schon so schön meinte, eher an der Psyche des Betreffenden als an dem sogenannten "Killerspiel" selbst. Letzteres kann keineswegs ein ausschlaggebendes Medium seien, um einen Menschen in einen Amokläufer zu verwandeln. Hierbei müssen andere Faktoren (ein fehlerhaftes soziales Umfeld, psychische Probleme, traumatische bzw. schmerzliche Erlebnisse) schon im Vorfeld vor gegeben seien um überhaupt solch eine Reaktion in einem Menschen hervor zu rufen.
> 
> Auch wenn sich das vielleicht doof anhört, aber ich finde man müsste über eine strenge Indizierung der Spiele nachdenken. Ein Verbot solcher Medien, reizt doch manche Personen um so mehr, sie sich anderweitig zu besorgen.


Gott ich Danke dir noch jemand der genau so denkt wie ich.
/sign zu 10000000000%


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juni 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> a) zumindest den Versuch zu unternehmen alle Mitschüler, Kommilitonen etc. zu integrieren,
> b) zu verhindern, dass man so "leicht" (ich weiß anderswo ist es viel viel einfacher ...) an Waffen kommen kann. Es dürfte jedem klar sein, dass man (illegalen) Waffenhandel nicht ganz unterbinden kann.
> 
> Von einem Verbot von "Killerspielen" halte ich nichts, vom Jugendschutz schon.


zu a: wie in Gottes Namen willst du es schaffen das man einen Aussenseiter integriert wenn er es im "schlimmsten" (ka wie ich das anders sagen soll) gar nicht will. Dazu zwingen kannst du ihn nicht das würde den Hass und die Wut nur noch schüren.

zu b: das ist der viel größere Knackpunkt und da muss ich dir recht geben


----------



## mayaku (14. Juni 2008)

Wie sagt der Typ in Scream:

"Nein, schieb es nicht auf die Filme, die machen niemanden Wahnsinnig, die Wahnsinnigen werden nur kreativer!"


----------



## Thelani (14. Juni 2008)

> Es sind Leute die hasstiraden über ihrgent welche Dinge führen, die mit dem Fortschritt der heutigen Zeit nicht mehr
> mithalten können.



Ich finde, das die Politiker die damit thematisieren, noch nie ein Killerspiel richtig gespielt haben.
Einerseits sind sie auch nie damit aufgewachsen und erkennen nicht die ganze Bandbreite solcher Spiele.
Daher bilden sie sich was negatives ein und überzeugen viele (ebenso) einfältige Menschen davon, das dies eine negative Auswirkung hat.

Was man aber nicht verschweigen darf ist, das es die "Spielsucht" gibt.
Die aber selber, nichts mit Amokläufen zu tun hat.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juni 2008)

naja ich als zart besaiteter muss sagen das ich mir selbst mit 18 keine horrorfilme (ok nicht keine aber wenige und solche quälfilme wie hostile oder so schon gar nicht), dafür hab ich schon mit 14 die amerikanische version von UT 2002 oder so (auf jeden fall das alte das hieß immer nur UT in dem Spiel deshalb weis ich nich von wann das ist) gespielt


----------



## nalcarya (14. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> zu a: wie in Gottes Namen willst du es schaffen das man einen Aussenseiter integriert wenn er es im "schlimmsten" (ka wie ich das anders sagen soll) gar nicht will. Dazu zwingen kannst du ihn nicht das würde den Hass und die Wut nur noch schüren.
> 
> zu b: das ist der viel größere Knackpunkt und da muss ich dir recht geben


Oo
Soziale Integration siehst du als kleineren Knackpunkt? Damit bist du irgendwo schon Teil des Problems.

"Außenseiter" ist ein Mensch doch nicht einfach so, er wird großteils durch andere dazu gemacht, weil sein Auftreten/Verhalten oder seine Hobbies anders sind als die anderen es gewöhnt sind. Alle müssten einfach insgesamt eine weltoffenere, tolerantere Grundeinstellung haben, aber das zu bewerkstelligen ist... nun ja, traurigerweise wahrscheinlich eine Utopie.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juni 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Oo
> Soziale Integration siehst du als kleineren Knackpunkt? Damit bist du irgendwo schon Teil des Problems.
> 
> "Außenseiter" ist ein Mensch doch nicht einfach so, er wird großteils durch andere dazu gemacht, weil sein Auftreten/Verhalten oder seine Hobbies anders sind als die anderen es gewöhnt sind. Alle müssten einfach insgesamt eine weltoffenere, tolerantere Grundeinstellung haben, aber das zu bewerkstelligen ist... nun ja, traurigerweise wahrscheinlich eine Utopie.


ich habe nie behauptet das es ein kleinerer Knackpunkt ist aber das habe ich vermutlich nur ungeschickt formuliert

entschuldigt bitte dafür


----------



## MiniMinie (14. Juni 2008)

Ich finde es auch sinnlos "Killerspiele" zu verbieten, wie schon vorher genannt ist es viel wichtiger darüber nachzudenken wie Jugendliche an Waffen kommen oder was das für Eltern sind die nicht bemerken wenn ihr Kind von der Schule geflogen ist? Ist das nicht irgendwie auffällig wenn der sohn/die tochter die schule schwänzt und am pc sitzt? In der Klasse von meinem Bruder ist auch mal einer zu hause geblieben und hat vor dem PC gehockt und die Eltern haben das erst gemerkt als der Lehrer angerufen hat um zu fragen warum der Sohn unentschuldigt vom Unterricht fern geblieben ist.

Ich denke das Problem beginnt genau da, und eigentlich sind es Eltern, Lehrer oder Verwandte die merken müssten das da etwas nicht stimmt und mal eingreifen sollten. 
Das mit dem Mobbing von einzelnen Schülern ist ja heutzutage wirklich schon extrem, das kriegt man in der Schule jedentag mit. 
Man müsste es irgendwie schaffen die Jugendlichen offener für andere Jugendliche zu machen... Mh dumme Satz formulierung, aber ich weiß grad nicht wie ich das anders ausdrücken soll^^

Jedenfalls bringt es nichts die Spiele zu verbieten oder die Altersfreigabe zu erhöhen, wenn man will kommt man sowieso illegal an die Spiele und die sind auch nicht das Hauptproblem...


----------



## Oonâgh (14. Juni 2008)

Ich kann einfach nur den ersten Post von Lu unterstreichen...

Und die sogenannten "Killerspiele" - ja, was ist das denn eigentlich? Die Definitionen gehen arg weit auseinander und ich wette, die meisten Politiker, die für das direkte Verbot sind, haben sich damit nichtmal wirklich auseinandergesetzt und nur von irgendwelchen journalisten oä. Infos bekommen wie "da metzelt man mit Kettensägen Leute die Gliedmassen und Gedärme weg" ...
Dass man dagegen ist, wundert wohl keinen.
Und man wird nicht durch soetwas Amokläufer oder denkt daran. Das hat ganz andere Gründe und die liegen in der Gesellschaft!

Somit ist das Verbot unsinnig. Man sollte eher anderen Leuten, die als Außenseiter gelten viel toleranter gegenüberstehen und nicht jeden "Killerspiel"-Spieler direkt als potentiellen Amokläufer abstempeln. Das ist genau so schwachsinnig als würde ich sagen, jeder Sportler liegt alle zwei Wochen im Krankenhaus, weil er sich so oft beim Training verletzt.
Das Beispiel ist vielleicht ein wenig übertrieben und passt nicht ganz hinein, aber genau so idiotisch ist doch auch die Vorstellung -.-


----------



## tschilpi (14. Juni 2008)

dalai schrieb:


> Das wäre gemein gegenüber den Amokläufern, die sind auch nur eine ethnische Minderheit.
> 
> Wann war der erste Amoklauf? Wikipedia weiss es nicht, aber es war schon lange her.
> 
> [/list]


Wenn ich richtig lese, fanden in den letzten 10 Jahren in Deutschland 2-3 Amokläufe statt?

Wenn man richtig liest, steht da dass diese Kerle probleme mit dem sozialem Umfeld Schule usw haben, gemobbt wurden und so weiter..

Kein Wunder...

Gott, diese dummen Politiker sollten sich mal um die Eltern kümmern, anstatt sich für solche schwachsinnige Klischees zu interissieren.
Heutzutage besitzt ja das Volk dreimal soviel Grips als Politiker..


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juni 2008)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Heutzutage besitzt ja das Volk dreimal soviel Grips als Politiker..


du weist doch in der demokratie vertreten die uns ja nur also sind ja wir schuld XD


----------



## Alanium (15. Juni 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=9c5rwlKFsLE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube, das sagt alles über die Ahnung der Politiker usw. über Killerspiele. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (15. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=9c5rwlKFsLE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hab ich schom gepostet ^^


----------



## Alanium (15. Juni 2008)

Oh... Ähm... Ja, das hab' ich übersehen. *pfeif* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (15. Juni 2008)

macht ja nichts hauptsache sie gucken sich es an^^


----------



## Silenzz (15. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=9c5rwlKFsLE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alanium, die Person die das Vid gemacht hat (das du gepostet hast), hat den selben Text von der Person von dem Vid, das Yuukami gepostet hat, also ist deins "geklaut" worden, sieht man am Erscheinungsdatum, ist mir grad sow aufgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will hier aber niemanden beschuldigen

Gruß Oro/Josh


----------



## Alanium (15. Juni 2008)

Ähm... Moment. Meines ist die neue Version, ich habe gelesen, er/sie/es (^^) wollte es nochmal überarbeiten, hat sogar auf das verlinkt...


----------



## Silenzz (15. Juni 2008)

Echt, dachte des von dir kam Dezember raus und das von Yakuumi am September, oder hab ich mich da verlesen, ausserdem ists beim einen ne Männerstimme und beim anderen ne Frauenstimme, falls ich mich Irre lasse mich gerne korrektieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. Juni 2008)

> Neue Version:
> - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9c5rwl...



So! Das steht in den Video Infos von dem ersten!


----------



## Haggelo (15. Juni 2008)

Ich denke nicht das es was mit den spielen zutun hat das Jugendliche amoklaufen 

Eher vl. gewalt , schule , eltern , usw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juni 2008)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das es was mit den spielen zutun hat das Jugendliche amoklaufen
> 
> Eher vl. gewalt , schule , eltern , usw
> 
> ...


fein erkannt so ist es auch ich glaube kaum das ich einfach auf meine mitschüler losballern würde wenn die mir nicht nen grund gegeben hätten.

ich hab so das gefühl als würde sich das so anhören als würde ich was planen 0o


----------



## Gwynny (16. Juni 2008)

Sinnlos, man bekommt die Sachen eh überall her. Wo ein WIlle ist, ist auch ein Weg...
Sagt Dir die Aktion "Gaming is not a crime" was?

LG Gwynny


----------



## Auylio (16. Juni 2008)

Völlig Sinnlos.
Liegt alles an den Eltern die immer mitkommen und denen alles scheißegal ist was ihre Kinder machen, *dann* merken die Eltern das ihre Kinder damit nicht zurecht kommen und dann packen sie es nichtmehr und die Kinder sind dann eben Aggressiv, ich spiel auch alles Mögliche ab 18 solang meine Mum es erlaubt (ja sie guckt bei Demos von XBox Live mit, naund?)
Zusätzlich stimmt mit dem Umfeld der Kinder irgentwas nicht, das wirkt sich dann auch noch negativ auf das Verhalten der kinder aus.

Fuck this Politikers!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (16. Juni 2008)

Auylio schrieb:


> Fuck this Politikers!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gerade solche dümmlichen Aussagen helfen "den Politikern" doch nur. Das Video von Matthias Dittmayer ist zwar ganz unterhaltsam, aber manche Dinge, die er in diesem Video verbreitet sind einfach falsch.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Juni 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Gerade solche dümmlichen Aussagen helfen "den Politikern" doch nur. Das Video von Matthias Dittmayer ist zwar ganz unterhaltsam, aber manche Dinge, die er in diesem Video verbreitet sind einfach falsch.


zum Beispiel ??


----------



## Incontemtio (16. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> zum Beispiel ??



Mein Lieblingsmoderator im deutschen Fernsehen Frank Plasberg sagt: "Es gibt tatsächlich Studien, die belegen, dass solche Spiele dazu betragen, dass Gehirnregionen die für Emotionalität stehen verkümmern können." Matthias Dittmeyer zitiert eine Studie, die das Gegenteil belegen soll. Damit ist aber keinesfalls das Gegenteil bewiesen, sondern nur, dass es widersprüchliche Ergebnisse gibt.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Juni 2008)

waaa ich zock cs morgen jag ich meine schule hoch

.. über 95% aller zocker hatten mindestens einmal ein "killer" spiel
.. über 99% aller zocker machen kein selbstmord (harakiry / amok)

ich gehe mal davon aus das fast alle mänlichen wesen mal gezockt haben ..

also was kann die zocker community dafür das EINER in seinem kopf nicht ganz 100 ist und dann durchdreht und alle abmurkst? 

naja ladet man halt alles übers internet .. the internet is for porn spam and downloads .. ^^ ich glaub nicht das wenn einer z.b. cod4 will wegen diesem "verbot" es nicht holt .... ich sag ja nur drogen sind verboten trozdem gibt es genug davon


----------



## Hishabye (16. Juni 2008)

Wie schon Samy Deluxe in seinem Album 2001 sagte er über Politiker und die deutsche Gesellschaft:


http://www.magistrix.de/lyrics/Samy%20Delu...ch-Auf-234.html

Und es hat sich bis heute ... 7 Jahre später NICHTS verändert


----------



## Silenzz (17. Juni 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingsmoderator im deutschen Fernsehen Frank Plasberg sagt: "Es gibt tatsächlich Studien, die belegen, dass solche Spiele dazu betragen, dass Gehirnregionen die für Emotionalität stehen verkümmern können." Matthias Dittmeyer zitiert eine Studie, die das Gegenteil belegen soll. Damit ist aber keinesfalls das Gegenteil bewiesen, sondern nur, dass es widersprüchliche Ergebnisse gibt.



In der Welt gabs einen Artikel darüber, glaub der war recht groß, dass Forscher meinen, das "Killerspiele" nicht jemanden Emotionale verkümmern lassen oder sonstiges, falls ich mich irre lasse mich gerne korrigieren.

Gruß Oro/Josh


----------



## Incontemtio (17. Juni 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> In der Welt gabs einen Artikel darüber, glaub der war recht groß, dass Forscher meinen, das "Killerspiele" nicht jemanden Emotionale verkümmern lassen oder sonstiges, falls ich mich irre lasse mich gerne korrigieren.



Ich bestreite ja garnicht, dass es Studien gibt, die belegen, dass "Killerspiele" nicht die Emotionen verkümmern lassen. Das heißt aber nicht, dass es solche Studien nicht gibt.


----------

